# New holland BB940 Baler



## NORTHERN ALLIANCE (Jun 16, 2010)

I currently bale small squares and am looking to possibly purchase a bb940 3' x 3' baler. Is it possible to run one of these balers with a 115HP tractor(2WD)? We are in SouthCentral PA and have relatively flat ground. Looking to bale Approx. 1000 3x3 a year. Does a single or dual axle baler make any difference on the tractor size?Any input would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I am considering the same switch due to health reasons. I was wondering why you were considering switching to big bales.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked at maybe getting one a few years ago and figured that I would need about 175 HP tractor on my ground, which is pretty hilly. If I remember correctly, the 940 weighs in at about 12,000 lbs which could've started pushing me around pretty easy. I decided that between the weight, horsepower requirements, and the need for the hay to be dry down to about 12% that a big baler wouldn't work in my environment.

But I am real curious about the "smaller" big balers being offered by NH in the UK. The new BB9040/50 just might be the ticket for me. I'm waiting for them to be introduced is the US.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Weight of the tractor is more important than the HP. I have a BB940 on a 155 hp tractor (CIH 7220, two wheel drive). HP is plenty, weight is borderline on any slopes. We never take the duals off the tractor. What is your 115 hp? And the 940 weighs in at 16000 lbs naked, add another 1600 lbs of hay, 1000 lbs of twine, and 500 lbs of inoculant and you are pushing 20,000.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Weight of the tractor is the concern like Haybaler points out. One of Krones new big balers only takes 120hp to run, but you still need enough tractor to keep it physically under control.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Control behind a tractor is everything. Not only in the field but also pulling down the road. I would not recommend pulling one with a 115 hp tractor even if it would handle it baling which I doubt it would. On another note, I too was wondering if NH would bring those smaller big balers to the US?


----------



## stonegrownllc (Jul 31, 2011)

Your 115hp tractor will run a 3x3 no problem especially if you have flat ground. I know a guy who ran a hesston 3x3 with a ford 9030 Bi-Di. If he can run it with that tractor you wont have any issues. I actually think my 7510 would handle my 3x4 on flat ground, worst part would be the plunger buck.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We bought a Massey 2150 3x3 with accumulator last fall and hooked it up to our MF 6290 tractor which met the minimum hp requirements. On the road I couldn't go over 12 mph as the baler made the tractor really start bouncing. When I had the baler pto up to 1000 rpm the 6290 really was wound up. Could feel the thing just heaving in 4th cutting alfalfa hay which is a lite crop. So we decided it really wasn't enough tractor to handle what we do and most likely would have put to much strain on it. Plus I didn't want to take off the baler to use the loader on the 6290 all the time. We bought a JD 7810 tractor and it's just perfect for the baler. NH balers are smaller then the Massey and say they require less power, but I think around 150 hp is much better suited to all kinds of 3x3 balers.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys, when it comes to tractors and equipment, it is not about what you can pull or power with the pto, but WHAT CAN YOU STOP! Yeah, you can pull the baler with a 100 hp, probably run all day, but when you start down the road at 20+ mph, just remember you have a 20,000 lb chunk of iron behind you that you are going to keep under control with a 10,000 lb tractor. Get a bigger tractor and be safe. 150 hp/18,000 lbs minimum.
Don't let the tail wag the dog!


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

Run my bb940a with nh tm190 front wheel assit its 190hp amd 175 pto i wouldn't. Want me anythimg less on it. I bale alot of different fielda from flat to some hills and you need weight. I agree with haybaler it takes a lot to stop baler on road


----------

